# Show Cluster in W Springfield, MA - November 21-24



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Is anybody attending the show cluster in West Springfield, Mass on November 21-24? 

Watson and I will be showing Saturday and Sunday.

I've heard there's a lot of agility going on, so I hope to be able to watch some of it.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I will be there Friday - Sunday doing agility with Lars and Ocean. Friday I will have both. Saturday and Sunday, it will be one or the other because a friend is riding with us and there isn't enough room for three dogs in my SUV. 

It's going to be a big Deerwood Rottweiler reunion for us that weekend. Including Lars and Ocean, there should be 10 to 12 of them showing in obedience, rally, and agility. If you are looking for us, keep an eye out for the horde of Rottweiler agility people in matching tie dye sweaters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> keep an eye out for the horde of Rottweiler agility people in matching tie dye sweaters.


Haha. Awesome! We will look for you.

I haven't been to the site yet. How is it laid out? Separate buildings for different events? My parents will be with me and are excited for their first show. My dad is really into photography, especially pets, so I have a feeling he'll be wandering all over and getting lost taking pictures of different events. I just hope he gets a good one of Watson in motion (assuming I can gait him decently in a small indoor ring).

I hope our ring times aren't too ridiculous because I'm 2 hours away and getting up at 4am for a show isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

What are you showing in?? Conformation??

The Big E is a lot like the NY Fairgrounds. There are multiple buildings but everything is pretty close to each other. Agility is in the big Mallory building. Obedience and Rally is also in the Mallory building but in a little addition like setting. Conformation is in a separate building near by. 

I am about 1 hour and 45 minutes away...and I too will be getting up at about 4 am. Agility is seriously the only thing I get up at 4 am for...well that and the house engulfed in flames. LOL


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck both of you. I will be heading to Bulldog Nationals in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Oh cool!!! Good Luck to you too!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

MrsBoats said:


> Oh cool!!! Good Luck to you too!


Yeah I will need it, but I am taking youngsters so I am not looking to get the points, would love to place in their classes though. We usually draw anywhere from 300-500 conformation bulldogs from all over. Usually have anywhere from 5-10 obedience bulldogs too, which is always fun to watch.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, we are showing in conformation. I know a few other Welshie people are going and I'm hoping we can get a major together. He was so close to getting both majors at our last show. He's far from ready to compete in anything that requires him to think instead of just look pretty. Haha


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Good luck both of you. I will be heading to Bulldog Nationals in Chattanooga, TN.


Good luck! Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Good luck! Sounds like a fun time.


Yeah it should be, the bulldog crowd is a fun group. And I think my friend might be there taking action shots, which will be awesome.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Awww man my club's National Specialty is during that cluster... Wish I could go, but money is too tight 

Good luck to you all in your various endeavors that weekend


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Entries close tomorrow! I'm getting really impatient to know if there is a major or not. Based on the FB group, girls are very close to a major, and boys are underrepresented, which would be good for me. He still needs 4 more points before we're forced to look for majors, but I'd love to just get them out of the way so we're less limited in shows. So far I've only been to one that pulled a major, and I don't want to start driving too far to find them if I don't have to.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We have actually changed our minds, we are taking an older male and our new 9 month old puppy girl to Nats. Instead of the youngsters we were going to take. Still have something to show in sweeps which will be awesome. 

Good luck elrohwen, hope it pulls majors.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck to everyone! Hope to see winning results and pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ugh, so now I'm nervous about the show. We dropped in to a handling class last night, to brush up on our skills, and apparently Watson is still slightly lame. He's been on antibiotics for Lyme for almost a week, so I thought it had cleared up, but he's moving wide in front which he never does. We're going back to the vet next week for vaccs, and I'll bring it up with him, then back to handling class the week after that to see how it looks. From the side and rear he looks normal though, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Awww man my club's National Specialty is during that cluster... Wish I could go, but money is too tight
> 
> Good luck to you all in your various endeavors that weekend


Finkie_Mom, there are 22 Finnish Spitz entered in Springfield! Quite a group. For a rare breed, that's a lot of dogs to get together.


----------

